# Opinions on this Starter Set



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

Just asking for opinions on this as a Starter Golf Set


Golf Town


----------



## Heathens (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey there, I'm also very new to this awesome game and I may not be the best source of information but I got a set of Dunlop clubs and they are just fine...not too expensive either.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I think they would be a good starter set. Top flite has been around for ages and make a good entry level club.


----------

